# JBJ Regulator Question



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

I have one of the JBJ regulators with built in needlve valve and bubble counter. Ive had to refill my 5 lb tank every 3 weeks. There is no apparent leak, I have tried testing for leaks with a soapy liquid. I have used the nylon washers that come with with the reg. as well as replacement ones that I got from my co2 dist. (these are black, and seem to have a little smaller overall diameter then the stock ones, and are a bit thicker). When I tighen the regulator on, the gauges & bub counter dont sit straight up, they are almost sideways. If I try to loosen up a bit so the gauges & bub counter are straight up, it hisses & leaks, and its on too tight to tighten another 3/4 turn to make it straight up. Whats the deal here? Not only is there apparently a leak but the gauges dont sit straight up. I tried the setup with both nylon washers and only one but the same results. MY buddy got the same one and his is fine and his gauges sit straight up when tightened. I am getting a bit frustrated having to refill the damn thing monthly. <sigh>


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

The regulator and the nut used to connect it to the tank are separate pieces so you should be able to hold the gauges upright while tightening down the nut. And the nut does need to be tightened really well to ensure that the washer creates a good seal.

Next, where are you spraying the soap solution? You need to spray every single mechanical connection...this includes the tank-to-regulator connection, regulator-to-solenoid, solenoid-to-needle valve, needle valve-to-bubble counter, and every hose-to-barb connection. Pay particular attention to the screw on cap of the bubble counter as that thing is notorious for leaking. You may need to wrap a bit of teflon tape on the threads of the bubble counter cylinder before screwing on the brass cap.

If your tank is running dry in three week you can bet there is a leak somewhere.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*found it*

i found the leak. It was coming from where the regulator srews into the flange/nut that screws onto the tank. This should have been done from the manufacturer wit some kind of sealant just like the needle valve was. I also noticed the reason why the thing donest screw on straight is that the inside of the nut that screws onto the regulator isnt totally smooth (another defect) so when it gets close to the inside poart of it when you tighten it to the tank, it grabs on to the part that its not connected too. Its still not sitting straight up, and I had to use some teflon tape to seal the leak (the regulator to the flange/nut) (tried pipe.joint dope but it didnt work) but all the leaks are gone, I double checked everything. If I wanted to be a real sticker I could grind down the part of the nut thats getting hung up so the reg would sit straight but screw it. As long as the thing works with no leaks im a happy camper. Thanks for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

You really want to be careful using teflon tape or any other sealant any where on the reg, pre-needle valve. It does not take much to plug up a needle valve. 

I have two JBJ regs and all I do is Hold the reg level while tightening the nut. when it's snug I turn the reg counter clock-wise while holding the nut in place, then crank the nut some more until the reg is back to level.


----------



## shieber (Jan 23, 2004)

If the threads are tapered, then the threads are meant to form the seal and tape is usually a good idea. If the threads are not tapered, then the mating surfaces of the parts seal against a washer and using tape is a bad idea. Theuse of non-tapered threads and using washers for a seal is meant, in part to avoid the need for tape or thread sealant which can foul the inner parts of the compressed gas system. An example of non-tapered threads is the the CGA-320 pair of fittings, the ones where a regulator is attached to a CO2 compressed gas tank. There should be a fresh nylon or fiber washer inside the nut when you attach the regulator and that washer should provide the seal whenyo tighten the nut. You could drill a hole through the nut threads and it would not cause a leak. I'm not suggesting you drill holes; I'm just saying that, on non-tapered threads, the threads are not meant to be the seal.

sh



Roy Deki said:


> You really want to be careful using teflon tape or any other sealant any where on the reg, pre-needle valve. It does not take much to plug up a needle valve.
> 
> I have two JBJ regs and all I do is Hold the reg level while tightening the nut. when it's snug I turn the reg counter clock-wise while holding the nut in place, then crank the nut some more until the reg is back to level.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*teflon tape*

If you read my original messgae you will see I did NOT use teflon, on the threads where the regulator screws to the tank but rather, where the nut/flange piece (which is a part of the regulator) screws to the back of the gauges portion of the regulator. This should have been sealed from the factory, but was not. This is also why I cant keep my gauges straight. CAuse when ever I provide countet clockwise pressure to the regulator, this seal breaks loose. By the way, my leak is back. I have contacted JBJ and am waiting on a reply. I cant figure this out, as I have sprayed down EVERYTHING with a soapy solution and cant find the leak. Maybe I am not tightening the regulator on to the bottle enough but when i sprayed it with the soap it didnt bubble. It HAS to be a pre-needlevalve leak, as this last past time, the whole bottled emptied in 4 days.....hopefully JBJ cdan help me out, in the meantime I am refilling again and trying it again...(sigh)


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

When I do this, the connection between the nut/flange and where the gauge portion of the regulator connects to this, breaks loose.....



Roy Deki said:


> You really want to be careful using teflon tape or any other sealant any where on the reg, pre-needle valve. It does not take much to plug up a needle valve.
> 
> I have two JBJ regs and all I do is Hold the reg level while tightening the nut. when it's snug I turn the reg counter clock-wise while holding the nut in place, then crank the nut some more until the reg is back to level.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*defective*

It turns out, the damn thing is defective....


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

mlfishman said:


> It turns out, the damn thing is defective....


That makes sense. You've had way too much difficulty for it to be mere user error.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*yeah*

I figured this was the case from the beginning, but I thought maybe it was me. If these things were this much trouble everyone would have these problems....


----------



## Aqua1 (Mar 2, 2005)

I've just received my JBJ and it seems that I am missing some fitting from the bubble counter in order to hook up to the diffuser. Please advise!


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*Nut*

You have to unscrew the nut that is on the one of the bubbles counter, slide it on the hose then attached the hose to the little nipple where you took the nut off, and then screw the nut down onto the nipple to tighten the hose. I wasnt sure at first either.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*JBJ: GREAT Customer service*

JBJ made good on my defective regulator. I made them aware of my problem and that I can be without co2 for too long, that I have a tank full of expensive plants. They agreed to ship out a new one bfore i even sent mine back. Awesome warranty/customer service......gotta give them props...


----------



## Aqua1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Appreciate your assistance on this one, I've just emailed them about the specs of this regulator since I do not want to blow myself up from using compressed air. BTW,I figured that was my problem, now I want to know what the cylinder's pressure verses output what it should be. I can hardly wait to see it run.


----------

